# Hollyoaks storyline



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hiya
Not sure if I'm posting in the correct area, but this was the best match I thought.
Just wanted to say how dissapointed I am by the up and coming story line about IVF treatment on Hollyoaks.
The character has just had a 2nd cycle of IVF which has failed. She then goes on to snatch a baby which has been abandoned outside a hospital. I feel this storyline will portray women who have been through multiple failed IVF treatments as desperate baby snatchers.
I realise the show is aimed at a teenage audience, but am still not happy about it.
Also, I don't think they put enough effort into showing how much goes into IVF treatment prior to OTD.
Just wondered if anyone else had any thoughts about it.

Jo x


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

PS. This is a link to an article about the story line.
http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/soaps/hollyoaks/interviews/dianes-babysnatch-drama/10312

/links


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree. I really thought well done Hollyoaks till I saw what they planned to do   Shame on them!


----------



## Niknaks (Sep 21, 2010)

I see a pattern developing...
A few years ago there was a similar storyline in Eastenders!

The character Doctor May had had unsuccessful IVF and then went on to attempt to buy/kidnap another woman's baby. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_Wright]

Another insane infertile woman to reinforce the TV stereotype. Sigh.

Niknaks x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I agree. So disappointed in Hollyoaks. Such a wasted opportunity. They've just done a huge sensitive storyline on cervical cancer and they could have done a lovely storyline about infertility with some helpline at the end or something for information as I don't know about others, but I've watched Hollyoaks since the start (I'm now mid-30s) and I know lots of people who watch it are a similar age and are now planning their families.

Shame.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

why not write in to them and lodge your complaint 
L x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the link to Ofcom about making a complaint after the programme has aired.

https://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/tell-us/specific-programme-epg

This is the online complaint for for E4 that make and show Hollyoaks.

http://help.channel4.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE?New,Kb=C4_Author,Company={2EA1BB9C-510E-44A5-A481-01EB1DDA1669},T=CONTACT_VE,VARSET_TITLE=TV

I am going to do this, and if many of us complain they have to listen!

Sue

/links


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

What a great idea to complain! I dont even watch the show but I will complain as it demonstrates a terrible lack of research and insensitivity by the producers.  Until they start to showing issues such as infertility realistically it will always make a caricature of the issue and not educate the next generation of men and women properly.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Not seen Hollyoaks for a few weeks as i have been on holiday, but saw the start of the storyline and was really looking forward to it, its a shame they are going down this road. It was a new charecter it would have been better to start the infertilty story at the start instead of half way through 2nd ivf


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

I can not believe how this storyline is going... why do all tv programmes make out that anyone that can not have a child of their own is going to steal someone elses.  Another programme that has gone down this route.. why
Why dont they do some research and actually tell our stories as they really are then maybe others will get the real story about what we have to go through and what we really feel...
Yes I am desperate for a child but the whole reason of doing IVF is because we want OUR child.
ARRRRGGGHHH sorry for the rant but this has just made me so bloomin angry.!!!!!


----------



## MrsJenks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

Am new to this site, but had to come on and comment after watching Hollyoaks tonight. I have complained to Channel 4 and Ofcom. I think it is appalling the way they are dealing with this. It's hard enough to get other people to understand the pain of infertility without TV programmes portraying us as baby snatching nutters! Only a seriously mentally disturbed person would do such a thing! I am so angry! I hope other members will lodge a complaint. Sadly with such a young audience it's unlikely many viewers will see it the same way


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I complained as well and had a reply saying sorry but the programme is aimed at young people....sorry but WTF how many 'young' 18-20 year olds are going through IVF!!!!
Granted there are some but not as many to warrant such a ridiculous story line and I said so!!!!


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

i'm disappointed with this storyline. Can there ever be a realistic portrayl of women receiving fertility treatment without making us look like deranged maniacs who'll steal babies to be mothers?! Come on, sort it out TV!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sue33 said:


> I complained as well and had a reply saying sorry but the programme is aimed at young people....sorry but WTF how many 'young' 18-20 year olds are going through IVF!!!!
> Granted there are some but not as many to warrant such a ridiculous story line and I said so!!!!


I would query why the age the show is targetted at makes any difference....just cos you are 18-20 doesn't mean you might not know someone going through IVF and this would have been a great opportunity to increase peoples understanding of it.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sue33 said:


> I complained as well and had a reply saying sorry but the programme is aimed at young people....sorry but WTF how many 'young' 18-20 year olds are going through IVF!!!!
> Granted there are some but not as many to warrant such a ridiculous story line and I said so!!!!


Quite aside from the fact that's insulting the intelligence of young people. There you go though; that's television all over these days. 

Past experience on these things leads me to think complaining is just a waste of time. I remember when everyone was in arms over Charlotte Church's silly joke; loads of people complained and it led to nothing. Same with EE when they did the Mad May storyline. It's just not worth wasting another minute wasting energy thinking about it.

C~x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just needed to vent my frustration at the latest soap storyline, why can they not have a serious IVF storyline showing the reality of IVF and wanting a baby and not having a crazy baby stealing woman, makes me SSSOOO cross!

Eastenders did this before with Mad May and I am sure Hollyoaks will not be the last but does not make it right just for dramatic effect, thought these programmes were supposed to educate as well as entertain.

Thanks for allowing the moan,

Spangle


----------



## baby hope (May 12, 2010)

Hi spangle122
I totally agree i had my BFN yesterday and really did not appreciate watching that on the tv last night mad me soooooo angry!!!!!
They do not understand the heart ache of this rollercoaster and i am totally disgusted with the storyline !!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Baby Hope,

Sorry for your BFN these things are never easy to watch let alone when it is so raw.
Give yourself time to recover and do not give up, I believe for a lot of ppl it is a numbers game (see my ticker) so although hard right now do not give up hope and good luck

xxx


----------



## Star2010 (Mar 28, 2010)

so agree with everything everyone has said here - i said to my dh we should start watching it again as i saw this storyline coming up.  feel like i outgrew hollyoaks a while back but def wanted to start watching it again, so disapointed, they shouldve started it from the begining. i saw one ivf injection in the whole cycle!!!!! if only!!!  i think they are going to do another cycle of ivf from the episode i saw the other night, maybe they will do that a bit better, doubtful.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive stopped watching it due to this, i was appuled by it. didnt show the extent of IVF and then she snatches a baby!!!   WTF! 

havent watched it since and will not watch it. i was pleased when they started it as i thot as least my friends may then understand what i go thro....now they will be holding on to their babies when ever im round. i was sooooooooo angry!


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

I too have stopped watching Hollyoaks, mostly due to this storyline (altough there are a few new annoying characters).
It's a shame that there isn't many positive portrails of infertility on TV these days.
Let's hope someone in the media will realise soon that people like us need to represented fairly and realistically.
Maybe I should contact the writers of Coronation Street who generally cover sensitive storylines well.
Thanks for the comments girls,
Jo x


----------

